# Good poo, bad poo



## richedge (10 mo ago)

We have an 18 month old Cockapoo who has always had a mixed stool. He will typically poo 3-4 times a day with the first few well formed and solid but then the later ones are often softer. We are considering getting an allergy test for him. The vet's advice was to try lots of different foods which didn't feel very helpful knowing how this can upset digestion. We'd initially started him on Royal Canin when he was a puppy but he frequently cried and whimpered after his meals and wasn't that interested in what we put out for him. His latest food he has been on for 4 months now and is a dehydrated food which you add water to, he absolutely loves it and no longer cries after his meals but we haven't resolved the issue with his stools. I wondered if anyone else had this issue at all?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

There are no valid allergy tests and trial and error of different foods is the only way to find a suitable food which truly suits him unfortunately. Molly has IBD and we have been working with a specialist vet hospital and the only way to determine the best food is to try them. Generally you need to look at different protein and carb sources - so things like a fish based food might be worth a try.


----------



## reidkir (10 mo ago)

richedge said:


> We have an 18 month old Cockapoo who has always had a mixed stool. He will typically poo 3-4 times a day with the first few well formed and solid but then the later ones are often softer. We are considering getting an allergy test for him. The vet's advice was to try lots of different foods which didn't feel very helpful knowing how this can upset digestion. We'd initially started him on Royal Canin when he was a puppy but he frequently cried and whimpered after his meals and wasn't that interested in what we put out for him. His latest food he has been on for 4 months now and is a dehydrated food which you add water to, he absolutely loves it and no longer cries after his meals but we haven't resolved the issue with his stools. I wondered if anyone else had this issue at all?


Mines is 9 months and similar! very sensitive stomach if he eats anything other than his butternut box. Never diarrhea but jelly consistency and strains for a while after finishing!


----------

